# New 350Z Site



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

Hey everyone! Just wanted to let you guys know about our new site www.club350.com Its a site completly dedicated to the 350Z with forums, gallery, specs, and so much more! So if you get a chance please stop by and visit.

P.S. I didnt post in here to piss any one off, as we are not trying to compete with Nissan Forums as we are only dedicated to the 350Z and if anything the more sites the better for all of us Nissan Enth. I hope you all like the site and sorry if this post pissed anyone off.


----------

